# FS: Discus(All Discus Collection)



## MELLO

selling all discus to try my hands on a new challenge. Saltwater! so any trades would be welcome. Liverocks, skimmers pumps etc. 
Thank you for viewing.
2 Red White Discus 5-5.5" $140 each
2 San Merah 5'' possible pair $220


----------



## josephl

Beautiful fish Mello

So tempting even though I should resist. Maybe I can get Shelley to take my "old man" of my hands to make room

Joe


----------



## pieces71

truly they are beautiful discus.....


----------



## Peterchow

MELLO said:


> 2 Albino Platinum Discus. 4.3"- 4-5" both healthy and eating well.
> $190 each or take both for $360


They really stand out in a bare bottom tank !!!!

Outstanding collections !!!!!!


----------



## Discus

beautiful discus you have got.... I hope to have some nice ones like that as i get older and learn more about caring for these guys...


----------



## Chappy

josephl said:


> Beautiful fish Mello
> 
> So tempting even though I should resist. Maybe I can get Shelley to take my "old man" of my hands to make room
> 
> Joe


I can do that! Weren't we just saying how the tank needed more white? These fish sure look WHITE!!!! 
Great looking fish, Mello and the tank looks spotless.


----------



## MELLO

there you go Jo! Shelley will take your old man!


----------



## josephl

I'll pm you to come over and take a look. Just super busy at work right now but hopefully Thursday/Friday


----------



## MELLO

Updated Added some new ones.


----------



## tang daddy

i'll take the RED ONESMAN!

the possible pair that is.....


----------



## MELLO

My blue diamond pair for sale $400.. 
both close to 6"
Male:
























female:


----------



## dean9922

those are awesome San Merahs.......and blue diamonds....beautiful.....wish I was closer....


----------



## MELLO

price reduced:
would consider trade for oceanic biocube 29gallon for equal value.
2 San merah $220
2 Red valentine 2 $220
3 Platinums $120 each SOLD!!
1 Cobalt $90
1 Violet knight $75 SOLD!!
BLue Diamond Pair $375


----------



## MELLO

Platinums and Violet Knight SOLD!!!
Thanks Joseph and shelley!


----------



## Chappy

I've just seen some of the most spectacular fish I have ever laid eyes on. No bit of exaggeration. First of all, Mello is absolutely METICULOUS in how he keeps his tanks. That didn't surprise me, because I've seen how clean his tanks are when he posts pics. But in person it's pretty obvious how well he takes care of his fish. Then the fish. Oh my. I saw a pair of blue knights that left me shaking my head for a very long time. All of Mello's discus are gorgeous. Beautiful color. Amazing shape. He was doing water changes and those fish were solid - not skittish or trying to hide. Mello, I was really blown away. That is one amazing collection; you should be proud of them all.
I asked Joseph to email me pics of the fish in his tank. I'll post them when I get them. Oh, and don't worry - I bought him a proper cooler (with a LID even) to replace the bucket  (I got myself one too so I can replace my cashew jar!!).

Great to see you again and thank you so much for showing us your fish. They just ooze quality breeding.


----------



## Chappy

Looks like they settled in pretty quick  I was a little disappointed that Joe didn't send me a group shot with the silver discus, but I'll try to get you one


----------



## traco

Wow, those are some beautiful discus and well looked after. The new owners have gotten an awesome deal!


----------



## MELLO

Shelley thanks for posting pics and for your kind comments. The Big BK's! will see what happens I will let you know but there pricey! I'm happy they went to a good home. Enjoy.


----------



## MELLO

selling all discus to try my hands on a new challenge. Saltwater! so any trades would be welcome. Liverocks, skimmers pumps etc. 
Thank you for viewing.
All fish are OBO.
$65 Hi Body Carnation Turk (April last shipment)








Cobalt 5"+ $95








Albino RSG 5.5" $240








Albino 3r2 (wayne ng line) 5.5" $240 SOLD!!!!








Albino Leopard SnakeSkin 5.5'' (possible pair with the Al.RSG) $250


----------



## Andrea_459

Hi, I just discovered this forum....I clicked on your ad and I saw you have some beautiful discus! I was wondering if you have any small discus, around 2-3.5" Discus(Blue Diamond in specific) for sale. I went to April's Aquarium before and bought a few from her, but I want to see if other people have smaller discus for sale! Thank you!!


----------



## Andrea_459

Hi, I'm also interested in your $65 Hi Body Carnation Turk, can I come and take a look?? How big and how old is?? Thanks again!


----------



## MELLO

pme'd yah!


----------



## josephl

Andrea 

Mello has absolutely beautiful fish and I saw the carnation when I went to pick up a few discus from him last week. You have to see them


----------



## MELLO

Albino 3r2 sold!!!!!! Thanks!! Andrea


----------



## MELLO

San merah's on hold.


----------



## April

i cant believe your going over to the salt side mello..well..beautiful fish..i cant say they arent..as he hand picked the best of the best from my tanks..and waynes fish . so anyone who gets them are lucky. id buy them..but i have plenty..at the shop. lol. 
well..maybe soon ill have some sweet salt fish for you. . lol. you never know..


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a few pictures of Mello's discus from our visit today. He has a very good collection of discus. Thanks for having us.


----------



## April

ching ching..ching ching..waynes fish, forrest fish, trip to florida, etc etc..all getting split up..whoever gets them..i hope they know how to care for discus. you can see mello was a complete success on his care . no skinny heads..no big eyes, all his fish can fit 7 eye heights and no pointy heads raggedy fins etc.


----------



## traco

Well, Mello, all I can say is you'll be successful with saltwater judging with what your discus look like. Whoever gets any of your fish is lucky.


----------



## MELLO

April don't worry once a discus keeper always will be a discus keeper. I just need to find a new challenge. April knows how picky I am with my discus. You never know I might be in front of your door bugging again. Not completely shutting the door I still have a 65 gallon if I decide to get some juvies to grow out for fun. All I could say April you still bring the best discus in town. 
Traco you are right whoever gets them will be lucky. I try to give them the best care I can.


----------



## MELLO

Cobalt and High body turk GONE!!!!!


----------



## MELLO

weekend BUmpp~!!!


----------



## MELLO

Albino LSS, ALRSG, 1 Red White SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibenu

Lotta pages and posts to wade through could you post what left for sale?


----------



## MELLO

These are the ones left.
1 Red White
Pair of Blue Diamonds High Body


----------



## MELLO

5" Cobalt and 3.5"+High body turk back on sale.. trade didn't materiealize. $120 for both


----------



## MELLO

BLUE DIAMOND PAIR and ReD White SOLD!!!!!
Only High Body Turk and Cobalt left...................


----------



## MELLO

all discus SOLDDDDDDD....
Thanks!!!!!


----------

